

Ask HN:  Theoretical Computer Science and its usefulness in your career. - dacilselig

Hi HR News Readers,&#60;p&#62;My question to you guys is if you had to take a Theoretical Computer Science class during your undergraduate degree in University, do you find that you use what you learnt? I'm currently taking a class on it, and after speaking to some people who are now in industry, they feel that it did not serve them any purpose later on. 
So has the knowledge that you gained that class been useful to you?
======
mathattack
I volunteered for two above the intro one. Above and beyond prepping for
interviews? Maybe... It is hard to say where one learns to think precisely and
algorithmicly. (If algorithmicly isn't a word, it should be) Maybe it comes
from logic classes. Maybe math. Maybe theory. Maybe even genetics. I do find
that this type of precision carried me well in my career, well above and
beyond just programming.

